# Gäste an einer Stockrose



## Limnos (11. Aug. 2011)

Bei meinen täglichen Pirschgängen durch den Garten, saich die folgenden fotogenen Krabbler an einer __ Stockrose: Feuerwanzen, Blattwanze und Heuschrecke.


----------



## RKurzhals (11. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Gäste an einer  Stockrose*

Hallo Wolfgang,
das sind sehr schöne und interessante Fotos!  Legst Du Dich für solcheAufnahmen extra "auf die Lauer", oder gelingt das auch ein wenig Erfahrung?
Gerade die Feuerwanzen interessieren mich noch aus einem zweiten Grund. Sind diesen auch die verholzten Stängel der __ Malven ausreichend? Wir hatten in einem unserer Staudenbeete zu Beginn mal Rindenmulch ausgelegt, in dem sich die Feuerwanzen wohlfühlten. Einige Jahre später kamen drei __ Stockrosen dazu. Die Feuerwanzen reduzierten sich mit der Verwitterung des Rindenmulches deutlich, doch aktuell "darf" ich sie am Verarbeiten umliegender Holzkonstruktionen abhalten... . Die Stockrosen haben freilich immer Einiges an verholzten Stängelresten zu bieten... .


----------



## Limnos (13. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Gäste an einer  Stockrose*

Hi Rolf

Ich habe bisher keine Deiner Beobachtungen gemacht, habe aber auch keinen Rindenmulch. Ich habe etliche Mavelarten im Garten: __ Eibisch, __ Hibiskus, Moschusmalve, Strauchpappel und Wilde Malve. Darn sind mir aber nie nennens- und sehenswerte Tiere aufgefallen. Aber an o.g. Pflanze, die wahrscheinlich gar keine Stockrose ist, da sie verzweigt ist, war ziemlich viel zu sehen, sodass ich noch etliche Bilder nachschieße.


----------

